# Wish there was a way to get a larger GSM crowd on Rootz...



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I just switched from a VZW GNex to a GSM GNex & I'm really not looking forward to having to go to XDA for more support







I thought about adding a Rootzwiki link to my signature on XDA, but I just see that as causing problems.

Maybe, Rootz can give away more GSM phones? I really haven't paid attention to what phones Rootz has given away, so maybe they have given plenty of GSM phones? (Not that I'm complaining at all about whether or not Rootz gives away free phones!).


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I told ya man, it's depressing. But statistically, there are more foreign users both with the GSM variant, and on XDA.

I didn't/don't regret my decision in the slightest to change out from the LTE, but the GSM forum here is.. terrible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, the GSM community here on Rootz is tiny. It sucks, but atleast we now have a shared general forum The GSM community and the LTE used to split here, and that was like 1 post a day, max (in GSM ofc.).


----------

